# 10-27 The Hunt for Red October



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh rang me up yesterday & asked if Mitch & I were down to go hunt down some bulls in the bay last night, so of course we said we were down! This time the pressure was on because our last outing with bull reds as the target fish for the night wasn't the most successful. But we definitely put the heat on them this time! Got out on the water around quarter after 11 & headed straight for 3 Mile to look for some bronze behemoths in the lights. Not ten minutes into fishing the first spot & Mitch hooks up with a drag-screaming, arm-ruining bull red, but unfortunately the hook pulled about ten seconds into the first run. Back to the drawing board. A half hour later Mitch & I both yell out at the same time that we see a couple of bulls busting in the lights on the opposite side of the bridge. Captain Josh swings us over to the spot in no time & I decide that this is my chance to show these guys how it's done. I throw right where we saw the bulls exploding on bait just 30 seconds earlier & hook up right away. After a grueling ten or so minute battle we've got my first red of the night in the boat, & she's a monster! Measuring at 42'' & over 30 pounds, this was one fun fish, & also the biggest red to ever be put on Josh's deck! Mitch snapped some awesome shots & then we sent her on her way. Josh figured he couldn't let me have the lead for the night so easily though, so a short while later he put a chunky 36'' bull in the boat to put him on the leaderboards for the night. The rest of the night had its ups & downs, but we never went more than a half hour without SOME action, whether it be from a mammoth southern ray taking off with Josh's twistertail, sailcats feeling manly & grabbing our lures, a butterfly ray running into Josh's lure, or a spinner shark taking Mitch for a crazy fifteen minute ride after mistaking his twistertail for something more appetizing. Mitch's battle with the spinner shark was a pretty awesome story in itself actually. We decided to make a run to the opposite end of the bridge around 3 o'clock, but on the way there I yelled at Josh to stop the boat because I saw reds wrecking some bait on the surface. We woke Mitch up quick (he had decided to take a nap for some reason) & told him he could have first shot. Confused & still half-asleep, he threw the opposite direction of where the reds were. We pointed out to him where we were talking about so he reeled in quick & threw right into them. BAM! Drag starts to scream & his rod keels over in half. After an insane battle, I tail-grab his first spinner shark & invite it into the boat for a quick photoshoot before sending him on his way. First time I've seen a 46'' shark landed on a 3500 size spinning reel. Man was that fun to watch! Fast forward to sunrise & we're at one of Josh's favorite spots for slot reds. We see plenty of them tailing, but we can't get them to eat. No worries guys, once again, I'll show you how it's done. I flip a nice cast with my paddletail up next to some bait & start burning it through it & SLAM! Hooked up with my dinner for tonight. A couple minutes later Josh scoops up a beautiful 27'' red for me. Fished for a while longer with not much to show for it besides a nice Spanish caught by Josh. Headed back to the dock around 8:15AM & then headed home to clean up, eat breakfast, & make it to my calc class. Had an absolutely awesome time out there with you guys, as always. Can't get any better than great friends, great fishing, great weather, & great times.

*Tally for the night*: 

*Mitch*: A 22'' sailcat (his first & a personal record) & a 46'' spinner shark (personal record as well)
*Josh*: A sailcat, a butterfly ray & a 36'' bull 
*Me*: A sailcat, a 27'' red, a fat 38'' bull, a 40'' bull, & a hawg 42'' bull

Tight lines everyone!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Can't beat night fishing at 3mb...cool stuff


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Still plenty more photos!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& a couple more. Can't beat that sunrise!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome report!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& here's my 40'' bull too, not sure how I forgot that one!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Awesome report!


Glad you liked it man, wish you were still over here in Pensacola to join me on my fishing adventures!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Fishing with ThaFish and Mitch is always a great time and let me put it out there, that its only getting better and we the trio will will soon find the head runners of the fall bull run stay tuned. .. for more fishing this thrusday tight lines yall there out there.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good stuff as always fellas


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Glad you liked it man, wish you were still over here in Pensacola to join me on my fishing adventures!


Trust me, I wish I was as well dude! I miss fishing with someone who isn't a complete googan, cough Jeff cough. :whistling:


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Very awesome and interesting report. We ALL need a night like that. Very well done...


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Fishing with ThaFish and Mitch is always a great time and let me put it out there, that its only getting better and we the trio will will soon find the head runners of the fall bull run stay tuned. .. for more fishing this thrusday tight lines yall there out there.



It's always a pleasure to be out with the World-Famous Cap'n Josh. I'll definitely be your spotter anytime


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Good stuff


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

XxReel_FisherxX said:


> It's always a pleasure to be out with the World-Famous Cap'n Josh. I'll definitely be your spotter anytime
> 
> 
> *I like to think I'm good at fishing*


No bro ill be yours hahaha u got point position next time we go out


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> No bro ill be yours hahaha u got point position next time we go out



Alright man, it is what it is!


*I like to think I'm good at fishing*


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Johnny & Mitch & I had that slot red for dinner last night. Blackened redfish, Arby's fries, & rice - can't beat that!


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

*fish*

:notworthy::thumbsup::notworthy:


----------



## keylargo (Oct 30, 2014)

very nicely done, what is your set up on your rod if you don't mind me asking, I am new to the area and have not quite figured out how to get the reds to bite


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

:chef: WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HASHBROWNS


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

keylargo said:


> very nicely done, what is your set up on your rod if you don't mind me asking, I am new to the area and have not quite figured out how to get the reds to bite


Hey man, all four of those reds that I got a couple nights ago were caught on the same rod setup. I was using a Shimano Stradic 4000Ci4+ loaded with 30 lb. PowerPro Super Slick braid on an 8' Star Rods Stellar Lite rod. It's my go-to setup most of the time for bull reds. For the three bulls that I caught I was throwing a red 1 oz. jighead with an 8'' chartreuse colored twistertail on it. For the 27'' red I caught in the morning I was throwing a 1/8 oz. jighead with a chartreuse paddletail on it. Hope that helps!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> :chef: WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HASHBROWNS


Hahahha, that comment was 1,000 times better just cause of those emojis. We bailed on the hashbrowns cause the Arby's fries sounded pretty awesome.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You always seem to catch good fish. Thanks for posting your pictures. Always enjoyable to see. 




.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> You always seem to catch good fish. Thanks for posting your pictures. Always enjoyable to see.
> 
> .


Hey glad you enjoyed the report man! Be on the lookout for another one on Friday. Hopefully I'll have some more good photos for you to check out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Who's ready for another (hopefully) great report? Going out again tonight to see if we can find some more angry bulls!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Wholy Red Bat ,,, Man ! Good job !


----------



## Bh7558 (Jun 17, 2013)

just a quick question
what do you do with those TURD TASTeING red fish


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Bh7558 said:


> just a quick question
> what do you do with those TURD TASTeING red fish


Break out the "Chain Saw" ! Add a splash of Blue fish & lady fish & cook them on a board. Throw the fish away & eat the board.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bh7558 said:


> just a quick question
> what do you do with those TURD TASTeING red fish


 
# hey ThaFish, i got this one!!!

Well ur rite about one thing Red Drum are the Shit. But as for tasting I take it ur not much of Susey home maker hahaha:gun_bandana:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm too embarrassed about getting skunked to post the report from last night right now.


----------

